# Colima Volcano



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's been 102 years since the skies of Colima have been this dark

The eruption of 1913 Colima Volcano began the 16 of January , reached its climax on 20 and ended with small pyroclastic flows (hot mixtures of gases , ash and fragments of rock ) on 24 January. The inhabitants of villages near the volcano, is remembered simply as "La reventazón".

To get an idea of the scope of this eruption 102 years ago an article explains that in January 1913 there were reports of ashfall in Saltillo, Coahuila, a city located 725 kilometers away; and Aguascalientes, Aguascalientes, 262 kilometers from the Volcano of Fire.

102 años de una erupción que 'oscureció' a Colima - Ángel Guardián | Noticias de Colima, Manzanillo y Tecomán










Big eruption last night at Volcano of Fire


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a beautiful and scary picture.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

From Webcams of Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> That is a beautiful and scary picture.


You beat me to it, citlali! It would be even scarier (and more beautiful) in person.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I know I'm resurrecting an old, dead thread, but I want to add that the Colima volcano is high on my list of things to see once I've moved to PV.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I know I'm resurrecting an old, dead thread, but I want to add that the Colima volcano is high on my list of things to see once I've moved to PV.


There is a National Park and a road up Nevado de Colima, another peak just 5 km north of Volcan de Colima. Nevado de Colima is slightly higher than Volcan de Colima (Fuego). There is a group from Guadalajara that walks up Nevado de Colima once a year. I went with them a couple of years ago. There were about 10 of us.

We started in a village at the base of the mountain at about 1800 m elevation. On Saturday we walked up to the parking lot and campground at about 3500 m elevation. That part of the walk is long and steep in places but pretty easy walking. Saturday night we stayed in tents and sleeping bags (which were carried in a truck). Then Sunday morning most of us walked up to the summit at just over 4200 m. There is a saddle on the way to the summit with a great view of Fuego, 5 km to the south. Just as we got to the saddle, Fuego put out a puff of smoke. From the saddle to the summit, there is a lot of scrambling and you need your hands, but it is not a technical climb; no ropes are needed.

I have also driven up the road a couple of times with Park staff. It was pretty bad and has gotten worse, I hear. I don't know if the road is open to the public. The park staff go up all the time, and there are facilities for the staff to sleep up near the upper lot.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Most of my other volcano experience has been in Hawai'i, which means overrun by tourists, so I'm hoping this is a bit more... private.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a tour company in the area that does volcano tour among other things. Sounds like you want to do it yourself but do your homework. When it's active areas miles away are closed.

Colima Volcano Tours & More!

They have a website but it's not working right now


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Most of my other volcano experience has been in Hawai'i, which means overrun by tourists, so I'm hoping this is a bit more... private.


It will be a lot more private. I am going to contact the group that I walked with last time. I want to do it again. You might join us if you are interested and up for a 2400 m climb (about 7900 feet). I have climbed three 14,000 foot peaks (Mt. Whitney in California, Long's Peak in Colorado, and Nevado de Colima). This was the easiest because we did in over two days. The others were one long day.


----------

